# SA Ejection port



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

what is the difference between the a lowered thenthe standard? Does the standard stove pipe more often or what? Also how hard is it to turn a standard into a lowered, would it be best to have someone do it for me?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The GI 1911's worked and still will work well with the standard ejection port. The lowered and flared ports you see on many Mil-Spec and loaded/target models make it easier as well as allow for easier and more reliable ejection. It's not that the standard one will stove pipe all the time. It's that the lowered port makes things a little more reliable and allows for all those new fangled extractors and stuff:smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Also, the lowered and chamfered ejection port assures the shooter that his ejected brass will not be so dented as to be unreloadable.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

springer gi's with non lowered ports often have brass marks from the empties hitting the slide rite behind the ejection port. not a big deal, but it does scuff up the finish and mess of your brass a little.

to lower it you definitely want an experienced smith to do that. prob run you around $70. might as well just get the milspec if your gonna do that, end up being the same price anyway. (the milspec has bigger sites and is throated a little better too).


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

If no one's mentioned this already, the lowered/flared port will provide you a more consistent ejection pattern if you're a reloader (brass will fall in generally the same place if your ammunition is consistent). In my opinion, the lowered port is an improvement over the John Browning design- if you're going to carry the gun it's never a bad idea to lower an ejection port.


----------

